# Liberty University Dress Code



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

Liberty University Loosens Dress Code


----------



## raderag (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Liberty University Loosens Dress Code



Another sign of the Apocalypse . What's next? Playing cards?

[Edited on 8-16-2005 by raderag]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, I saw in my local newspaper and must say I was disappointed... I fought the trend toward liberality while I was a Senator in the Student Government there... They used to be straight-laced, and had higher standards... now they let students were flip-flops to class and run stupid radio ads about how "JC is the hip dude on campus." In a few more years, it will hardly be any different than any other schools... The football team has the lowest GPA of any team in their NCAA division, and stink on top of that. The disclipinary system is becoming a joke... beer cans littered the vicinity of the circle around the dorms

A disgruntled Liberty alumni


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 16, 2005)

we're losing it, people!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2005)

*Text Liberal* arts at its best.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Yeah, I saw in my local newspaper and must say I was disappointed... I fought the trend toward liberality while I was a Senator in the Student Government there... They used to be straight-laced, and had higher standards... now they let students were flip-flops to class and run stupid radio ads about how "JC is the hip dude on campus." In a few more years, it will hardly be any different than any other schools... The football team has the lowest GPA of any team in their NCAA division, and stink on top of that. The disclipinary system is becoming a joke... beer cans littered the vicinity of the circle around the dorms
> 
> A disgruntled Liberty alumni



They're still a long way from the situation at my Baptist college, where baring an inch or two of the stomach is hardly uncommon and football players receive illegal "leadership scholarships" because of their stellar example on campus.  Flip-flops and capris are hardly risque (provided the capris aren't extremely tight), and if students need a stricter dress code in college to learn how to dress for work, there are other problems. 

While I understand why you would object to your alma mater changing in character, I don't see this change in the dress code as a moral issue. As far as the beer cans go, however, it is a problem when schools don't enforce their own rules. And littering is bad stewardship...


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

*Liberty Girls Gone Wild!*
I went back to Lynchburg this past week and stayed with some friends. Me and buddies who drove around campus couldn't help but notice that the scantily-cald women now dress like any other school when walking out and about after hours, outside.

Christian colleges are going down the toliet, and are conforming to the world. Falwell scoffs at Wheaton for it's rule loosening and won't keep an eye over his own institution. Tu Que Que! 

Not wearing formal clothes is a slippery slope to sin! Pretty soon they will be filming risque spring break videos at Liberty!
:bigsmile:

[Edited on 8-18-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> *Liberty Girls Gone Wild!*
> Falwell scoffs at Wheaton for it's rule loosening and won't keep an eye over his own institution.



is he probably referring to Wheaton's decision to let their faculty drink alcohol off campus?

[Edited on 8--16-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 16, 2005)

wow. I went to LU.
Never would have thought it would come to this point. I chafed under some of the moronic rules while I was there. And we mocked BJU for it's stuffyness (and they considered us liberal because we only had a 1/2" rule book and their's was a full 3/4"--but PCC looked down on BJU for being liberal too--hahaha what days...)

_Machen is reported to have said: *"When people start forbidding what the Bible allows, they will end up allowing what the Bible forbids."* All these places are headed the same direction, some faster than others, for exactly this reason._

In Liberty's case, my senior year they dropped the "No movies" policy. One big reason was that one of Falwell's sons was a principal investor in a big shopping center at the foot of the mountain, with a googleplex cinema as a major tenant. There was always one set of rules for highprofiles and athletes, and another for everybody else. When the school almost went broke, the operations were turned over to some non-believer who was told to do whatever it took to keep the place solvent. They had to mainstream further, faster in order to bring in the paying customers.

At least I can point to my diploma and say, "No, I didn't go to a now-defunkt college."


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow I never knew people were that strict in the first place  Shorts, sandles and ripped up jeans are like uniform here. I am not even sure if there are much in the way of dress codes at our universities (except in the way of safety in the science labs etc...) although there _might_ be rules about wear something on the top of your body (ie. no going shirt-less).


----------



## LauridsenL (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a friend who just told me that his oldest son is at Liberty. Was it Liberty that (until recently, if I recall correctly) forbade inter-racial dating, or am I confusing it with some other school?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LauridsenL_
> I have a friend who just told me that his oldest son is at Liberty. Was it Liberty that (until recently, if I recall correctly) forbade inter-racial dating, or am I confusing it with some other school?



I think you might be thinking of Bob Jones University.


----------



## LauridsenL (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LauridsenL_
> ...



Oops! That's exactly right! Thanks.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

Loose dress-codes, tolerance of movies, and scantily-clad _Christian_ girls running around shaking their tail feathers... and at the educational fountainheads of dispensationalist thinking... *more evidence that we're in the perilous end times*.... For more information, write the Tim LaHaye Institute at 1020 Rapture Way, Lynchburg, VA 24509 or call 434-555-0666, and ask for our special $389.99 special prophecy video series. Act now, and you get a free _In case of rapture, this car will be unmanned_ bumper sticker.

:bigsmile:


----------



## pastorway (Aug 17, 2005)

In case of rapture, can I have your car???

Phillip


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

"In case of rapture, can I have your car???"

That's a good one. I laughed.

[Edited on 8-17-2005 by SmokingFlax]

[Edited on 8/17/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------

